# Ship a lamb cost???



## Show Sebright (Mar 13, 2022)

How much do you think it would cost to trailer a lamb from a few places?

From TX to FL
From IL to FL
From KY to FL


----------



## Baymule (Mar 13, 2022)

Driving it yourself? Figure the miles and MPG times cos of fuel. 

Or just air flight it.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 13, 2022)

Depending on how many you are shipping, there are transport companies that will ship according to distance.  If you are planning to buy at a show, contact the auction company first and they will give you the names of the transport companies they have contracted with.  Most larger shows and auctions will have transporters with whom you can arrange pick up from the show and delivery either to your premises or to a mutually agreed location.  Be sure to inquire about insurance from the transporter.


----------



## secuono (Mar 13, 2022)

Land transporter? 
Some as low as 450, many in the 1k range.


----------



## Show Sebright (Mar 13, 2022)

Ridgetop said:


> Depending on how many you are shipping, there are transport companies that will ship according to distance.  If you are planning to buy at a show, contact the auction company first and they will give you the names of the transport companies they have contracted with.  Most larger shows and auctions will have transporters with whom you can arrange pick up from the show and delivery either to your premises or to a mutually agreed location.  Be sure to inquire about insurance from the transporter.


Do you know an  average? I wanted to get one from an online auction and the breeder has a few people to trailer them to different parts of the Us. But I don’t want to contact then unless I know it will be cheaper. Can’t be over 100. What do you think?


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 14, 2022)

Depends on distance, location of pickup and delivery, and number of animals transported.

Call the listed transporters and ask how much it will cost from the show location to your area.  They will give you a quote.  You will need to get the quote from them since fuel costs are going up all the time.  Price the different truckers out till you find one you can afford. The haulers will be happy to give you a quote since they will need to book their numbers now for the show/auction.  A full transport truck will be cheaper than one bringing just a couple animals.  

If you wait until you have bought the animal, you might find that no one has room on their transport.  I have been to a couple auctions where people that bought animals without having made arrangements had to scramble to find someone going to their area and ask them if they had room to trailer the animals for them.  Not a good scenario.

You need to check transport costs before buying the animal since the transport costs will need to be part of your maximum budget for bidding on the animal.


----------



## Show Sebright (Mar 14, 2022)

Ridgetop said:


> Depends on distance, location of pickup and delivery, and number of animals transported.
> 
> Call the listed transporters and ask how much it will cost from the show location to your area.  They will give you a quote.  You will need to get the quote from them since fuel costs are going up all the time.  Price the different truckers out till you find one you can afford. The haulers will be happy to give you a quote since they will need to book their numbers now for the show/auction.  A full transport truck will be cheaper than one bringing just a couple animals.
> 
> ...


You think it’s possible that shipping won’t be more than 100? I don’t want to bother them if it’s way out of budget. Thank you so much for the help. It now makes more sense. I’m worried that gas’s prices will be up to $8 by May (when I plan to go officially lamb shopping)


----------



## Baymule (Mar 14, 2022)

Go ahead and bother them and find out for sure.


----------



## Show Sebright (Mar 14, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Go ahead and bother them and find out for sure.


Ok I’ll call. Do you think 4:44 is to late in the day for then to pick up? There is no business hours


----------



## secuono (Mar 14, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> You think it’s possible that shipping won’t be more than 100? I don’t want to bother them if it’s way out of budget. Thank you so much for the help. It now makes more sense. I’m worried that gas’s prices will be up to $8 by May (when I plan to go officially lamb shopping)



Unlikely. 
And for legal, vdot haulers, you need a certificate of veterinary inspection from the state it is sold from, to the state it is moving into. 
There are a lot of scammers out there and now that covid has raised gas and other prices, hauling has also gone up. 

You might be better off finding a rescue group that does cheap or free conveyor hauling, where multiple people do a small leg of the trip, to get to you.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 14, 2022)

Timewise, call anyway as long as they are in your time zone.  Most livestock haulers are self-employed and use their cell phones for business.  They are in business so will not be annoyed at calls asking for rates.


----------



## Show Sebright (Mar 14, 2022)

secuono said:


> Unlikely.
> And for legal, vdot haulers, you need a certificate of veterinary inspection from the state it is sold from, to the state it is moving into.
> There are a lot of scammers out there and now that covid has raised gas and other prices, hauling has also gone up.
> 
> You might be better off finding a rescue group that does cheap or free conveyor hauling, where multiple people do a small leg of the trip, to get to you.


Oh ok that’s cool I’ll also look into that.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Mar 15, 2022)

I had 2 sheep shipped from KS to ME and it was expensive...and with fuel costs going up I can only imagine how much more crazy it will get. I would say over $650 at least.


----------



## Show Sebright (Mar 15, 2022)

WolfeMomma said:


> I had 2 sheep shipped from KS to ME and it was expensive...and with fuel costs going up I can only imagine how much more crazy it will get. I would say over $650 at least.


Oh woh I was just about to call but now I’m second guessing this. I think I’m going to stick with the local breeders


----------



## Show Sebright (Mar 15, 2022)

I called 3 times. They didn’t pick up. But I found a lamb I like a lot. An added plus, he is only a few hours away. Y’all think he will grow into a good show lamb? This is him a few days after he was born. I don’t know how many days.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Mar 16, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> I called 3 times. They didn’t pick up. But I found a lamb I like a lot. An added plus, he is only a few hours away. Y’all think he will grow into a good show lamb? This is him a few days after he was born. I don’t know how many days.


Does he come from show lines? I am not familiar with that breed at all lol but I do show Katahdins and ours HAVE to have papers if you want to compete in breed classes. Im not sure about market lamb classes as that is not a area I show in. On a side note, he looks SUPER CUTE! I love lambs!


----------



## Show Sebright (Mar 16, 2022)

WolfeMomma said:


> Does he come from show lines? I am not familiar with that breed at all lol but I do show Katahdins and ours HAVE to have papers if you want to compete in breed classes. Im not sure about market lamb classes as that is not a area I show in. On a side note, he looks SUPER CUTE! I love lambs!


Yep we don’t need a Pedegree. He is from show lines. the mom has won grand ewe recently.


----------



## Legamin (Mar 16, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> How much do you think it would cost to trailer a lamb from a few places?
> 
> From TX to FL
> From IL to FL
> From KY to FL


Your best bet is to look up a ‘You Ship’ company (one called UShip comes to mind) but there are shippers that move just about anything from point A to point B.  That said I can give you an idea of some of the shipping costs that I have had.  Shipping three sheep over 1800 miles ran right up at $5,000.  Keep in mind that one sheep costs the same to ship as three.  If you can call several different shippers that work on a bid basis, and do not have a tight shipping schedule, you can get them to bid against each other.  If you can find someone making the trip one way as a ‘dead head’ (empty trailer one way) you can negotiate for about half the cost.
The main issue is to make sure they are familiar with shipping ANIMALS.  If they arrive with a box trailer without ventilation, send them away and tell them to get it right!   Right on $3-$5 per mile is not an unusual cost.  With gas and diesel the way it is….and my truck getting 2-3 mpg. And diesel up to $6.30 per gal….you can do the math.  I’ve quite taking clients and am only moving my own animals until this gets resolved.


----------

